# Offer to teach English in Kuala Lumpur - Legal or not?



## MizzLaDee (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I was recently offered a teaching job in Kuala Lumpur to teach English in a private language center. However, the employer said that the first 3 months of employment would be probationary, and that a work permit would be issued only if I make it through the probation period. When I enquired about the legitimacy of such a process, the employer said that the ministry of education would issue a "temporary teaching permit" that would allow me to work for 3 months without a work permit.

Is there such a thing as a "temporary teaching permit" that would allow me to work without a work permit? Is the employer only trying to make me work "illegally" for 3 months to check if I'm suitable for the job without having to pay for a work permit? 

I would really appreciate any insight on my situation

Thanks!


----------

